# Strange but Cool Tricycle



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Everybody,
   Can anyone I.D this tricycle. I saw it in a local Craigslist ad and are considering whether to buy it:


 Thanks a Million!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2012)

*Fork Backwards...*

Looks like an AMF with the  fork installed backwards.It took some serious effort to do that, the fork tube is bent to hell.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow...talk about tricycle abuse! Poor trike...

Dave


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 6, 2012)

*Buy or Goodbye?*

So, if I bought it- how would I go about making it normal again? May sound strange but now I want to buy it even more. It's, I don't know, a "Little Tricycle that Could".


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2012)

This also might be a MTD or Midwest tricycle. Check www.Tricyclefetish.com on their MTD page...there's a similar one shown with a different front fender. It's hard to tell what exactly is wrong with it from the one distance shot. The front fork assembly might be only partially stuck up in the head tube and is sitting there cocked. If nothing is bent up you should be able to find missing parts like tires, grips, and a handlebar collar with not too much of a problem. If the bottom head tube bearing is gone (which would explain the extreme cocked position), that might be harder to locate. The seat could be recovered, too. Sounds like a good project!  I know what you mean about desiring to fix this trike up even more. I enjoy what I call rescuing them to, hopefully, fix them up with retirement coming in a few more years. I've seen a few on ebay I'd love to rescue, particularly an old Rollfast trike from the '30s, but funds and space limit what I can save and collect.

Dave


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone else bought it, I'm sure it found a good home.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Think I finally found a positive ID for it - http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/2831355712.html - a Hedstrom trike!

Dave


----------

